# Surefire M-4 remote switch?



## juancho (Jan 7, 2006)

Do the Surefire M-4 had an acessory tailcap with a remote pressure pad switch?
I looked into the web-site and can't find anything!

Part number and where I can get one will be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## CLHC (Jan 7, 2006)

I think it's called the XM Tailcap Switch Assembly or the UM Tailcap Switch Assembly. They come with the standard tape switch cable length of 7" as for example XM07 or UM07. They have non-standard cable lengths available.

The XMxx comes with a pushbutton and pressure-activated tape switch. While the UMxx has just the momentary-on tape switch.

Hope this helps and Enjoy!


----------



## Size15's (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Surefire M4 remote switch?*

There are hundreds of tape switch options from the M4. The M4 uses a standard LockOut TailCap so any standard tape switch TailCap can be used.

The top of the line is the XMxx (xx is the cable length in whole inches).
This is one of Shelby Chan's photos showing the XM:






The cable can be unplugged:





And the push button pressure click switch can be used on it's own:
For example:





SureFire's "Classic" tape switch TailCap can also be used:




It's a bit more complicated to purchase because they aren't sold as just the TailCap and tape switch cable assembly combination. A SureFire Dealer such as Calvin at BrightFlashlights or Grant at G&R Tactical will be able to fix you up no worries because they deal with this sort of request all the time.

Which one you get depends on what you need it for. SureFire's tape switches are expensive because they are the best quality and proven over many, many years. They are also expensive because they offer a huge range of cable lengths and other options to suit the requirements for each application - all hand assemblied at SureFire in the USA.

Al


----------



## SF Junkie (Jan 7, 2006)

CHC, Yes There is the XM and UM tape switch but where you buy it?


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 13, 2006)

Any surefire dealer should be able to order it. 



http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0054medium1ur.jpg

Boss sure liked the mods to my squad rifle.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 13, 2006)

The SureFire switches are nice, but way expensive. MSRP of about a hundred dollars Unless it's a life and death use where a malfunction could actually cause someone to get killed, I'd just get a $20 Pelican tape switch. Actually I did just buy a $20 Pelican switch about 6 hours ago. It's not really a complicated part to produce.


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 13, 2006)

Will it fit on the M4?


----------



## juancho (Jan 14, 2006)

*rkioneska,*

The Pelican will fit all C series and the P's Surefires, so will the Tac Star, I haven't tried the Pelican but the clone Tac Star that I had tried have a lot of resistance, it makes the P-60 dimmer.

I bought for the M-4, the G&P from Lighthound, and works very well.






They come only in black, so colors don't match but the switch pressure pad is really nice to the touch (I had one really hard Tac Star before.)






In my particular situation for the use that I put the M-4 to, doens't paid for me to expend a century note on a real Surefire switch.
I am well impresed with the G&P and with the service John of Lighthound provides.
regards
Juan C.


----------



## Chrontius (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Surefire M4 remote switch?*



Size15's said:


> (...)
> 
> And the push button pressure click switch can be used on it's own:
> For example:
> ...



Please pardon the necromancy, but what the ****ens is that light? I recognize the XM tailcap and M3 bezel, but it looks like a weaponlight (actually, I think a U2 head thread, judging by some of the legos I've seen) compatible C or Z combat-grip body. Is this a one-off, or what?


----------



## Size15's (May 30, 2010)

I believe we settled on the name MZ90 for the prototype housing body with CombatGrip that replaces the MH90. The Lamp Module is a LU10 with a Lamp Module Housing Body that is either a really early version or a prototype


----------

